# Progesterone Pessaries - Front or back door.... ? tmi alert!



## Georgiepie (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi,

This is very embarrassing, but I just have to ask the question!! 

Is there any evidence to suggest that inserting the lovely Cyclogest pessaries into the vagina is more effective than inserting via the back door?

I have had a few failed attempts at IVF (including a biochem), and the main feature of the 2ww is severe cramping on/around day 6 post transfer, and then on and off for remainder of the 2ww.  The cramps are not the usual AF type, but much sharper, and cause a strong metallic sensation in my mouth.  I also have waves of unusual tearfulness when they happen.

On all attempts at IVF, I have inserted the pessaries via the back door   (Sorry!). However, on the last cycle, after the cramping on day 6, I also experienced cramping and brown spotting in the evening on day 9, so decided to insert the evening pessary via the vagina (no idea why , then reverted to usual "back door" thereafter).  This may be a coincidence, but the cramping and spotting had stopped by the time I went to bed.  It didn't return again until nearly 3 days later, and got a BFN 2 days after that, despite having other promising symptoms (as experienced during previous BFP (biochem)).

I am clutching at straws, but felt it was worth investigating, as I felt that the pessary had more effect via the front door. Could be wrong of course!

I would love to hear about your experiences with the pessaries, so that I feel confident about our next attempt!  I will discuss this with the consultant at our next meeting.

Love
Georgie. xx


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Georgie,

I inserted the pessaries vaginally, and got BFP.

Not sure if that helps any, and could just be a coincidence.

good luck and Happy New Year.

Fiona x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I used back door morning and evening and got a .
I think in the voting section on FF there has been a poll
L x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Personally I don't think it makes any difference with regards to success rates...if it did then clinics would only advise you to use one particular way. The progesterone is absorbed into the body within about 20mins or so whether used "front" or "back". I have used both front and back and had BFN as well as a definite chemical pg (early mc) as a questionable chemical pg.

If you use the search option you will find lots of posts discussing this...here's some I found on the Voting board alone...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=62680.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,17940.0.html

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,925.0.html

Good luck  
Natasha


----------

